# Freezing bread



## ellakav (Mar 1, 2009)

does anyone have a good freezing method for homemade
bread?  it tends to come out of the freezer hard and stale
tasting even tightly wrapped in plastic and it would REALLY 
help me if I could freeze a loaf or two to have on hand w/o
it tasting like crap when it thaws!
thanks!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2009)

I use my Foodsaver vacuum sealer to freeze my bread.  When I want to thaw a loaf , I take out of the sealed package, wrap the bread in paper towel , microwave for about 2-3 min, depending on size of the loaf , sometimes it takes longer.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 1, 2009)

I often freeze leftover bakery bought baguettes.  

I wrap the tightly in plastic wrap then into a ziplock.

The trick is defrosting them.  Wrap a loaf or part of a loaf in dampened paper towels and microwave on high until just heated through.  For a partial baguette, which is quite thin, I can get that done in 20-30 seconds.  Then you can slice and enjoy.  It's not perfect but better than no bread at all.


----------



## mcnerd (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmmm, I've never had a problem with my frozen bread, but mine goes in to my deep freezer and is not frost-free so its not as susceptible to freezer burn.  It comes out of the freezer as fresh as the day it went in.  I can only assume that your plastic wrap is not sufficient and you are getting freezer burn.

And only pull out the number of slices you need at the moment.  They will thaw in a matter of minutes.  If I'm in a big hurry I might toss in the toaster for a few seconds or the microwave for a second or two.


----------



## Nils Hoyum (Mar 1, 2009)

My guess the problem is in the plastic. I used to work in a high volume bakery and we froze bread for emergency back-up, staff meals and for our monthly soup kitchen stint. We used food service bags and a twisty tie, the bread always came out fine. Even after a month. Of course our freezer was really cold. Maybe that helped.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 1, 2009)

I've never had a problem freezing bread and have been making and freezing all our bread products for nearly 30 years.  I use plastic bread bags I buy from the King Arthur Flour folks.  Some of my breads are frozen for several months and they've never come out stale or taste of freezer burn.  The link I just posted takes you directly to their bags.


----------



## miniman (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't have problems and often just toss the bread in without being wrapped at all.


----------

